# 1/43 Artin slots at Wallyworld under Deegan brand name?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

At WalMart last night, I was cruising the toy aisle and I saw these 1/43 sets called Deegan Hevy Hitters (yes, they spelled "Heavy" wrong on the package). Two smaller sets, one was dirt bikes and one was Baja trucks. Then two bigger sets with upside-down sections (obviously super sucker magnet cars), also one Baja trucks and I think one with bikes. The boxes clearly said "Made by Artin" somewhere on the side. But they ALSO said "Collect them all!" with pictures of 8 different cars--there were the two trucks and the two bikes, and then two Nissans--a 240SX and a 350Z, and a Mazda something and a Mitsubishi rally car. Here's the kicker--the Nissans and Mazda and Mitsu were up on the pegs with the diecast in individual packages for like $3.99! When was the last time you could buy individual slot cars at Wally's? Verrrrrry interesting... they seemed to have translucent blue chassis, for what that's worth...

There was actually a LOT of weird stuff in the toy aisles at Wally's last night. They had that Mattel/Tyco police chase set with the T/A and the Camaro. They had some real oddball 1/72 and 1/87 diecast--things like construction equipment and 70's mural vans. They had Fresh Cherries 1/24 diecast KITS of the Gremlin and Pinto, some painted, some in gray primer. Then in the R/C aisle, there were these [email protected]$$ DONK-style cars... a '76 Regal and a '72 Bonneville?!? Talk about oddball... and then there were R/Cs that came with two different bodies, like an old Dodge pickup and a new one, or the new Challenger concept and (I think) a new Charger...

Poor me. I didn't get anything. 

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm just waiting for my Walmart to get them. They are made by Artin. I have a couple and they run very good. They fishtail very nicely with the rear guide out.

It seems that with Dash, AW, Hevy Hitters, and Carrera Go!!! slots in general are making a come back.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

For some reason I didn't realize you said they are Artin.

If any of you give these a try, a good power supply makes all the difference as far as the responce of these cars.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmmm...The Wal-Marts down here don't sell slots. I feel all alone. I actually had to wait till I went back home to Omaha to get the slot car set for my 5 year old this last Christmas.

Carrera....they don't do any HO scale do they? I checked them out last night. Boy!!!! *There's* all the GT's I've been looking for.

Mike


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

No on Carrera HO as far as I know. Carrera Go!!! is 1/43rd.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Nightshade said:


> Carrera....they don't do any HO scale do they?
> 
> Mike


They used to make HO, but not for some time now.............




--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## buddytime (Sep 25, 2007)

We have one of these sets and we can't keep the cars on the tracks and the guides underneath keep breaking or falling off.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

here is an Carrera HO car

http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/MISC BRANDS/?action=view&current=DSCF0388.jpg

http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/MISC BRANDS/?action=view&current=DSCF0389.jpg

http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/MISC BRANDS/?action=view&current=DSCF0385.jpg


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing VJ. Hows that car run?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Slots at Wal Mart...
I will have to go look...

Thanks --rick...

Scott


----------

